# My son's new duck



## Grampa Don (Apr 27, 2019)

When my son got to work the other day, there was tiny Mallard duckling in the parking lot.  He looked around and there were no other ducks to be seen.  He was afraid it would get run over so he brought it home.  My Granddaughter immediately fell in love with it.  They don't know whether it is male or female so they are naming it Pat.







So now they have a duck to go with their dog, cat, parakeet, guinea pig, tortoise, and fish.  I used to have a Mallard duck as a pet.  It was really messy, but also a lot of fun.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh, how sweet~


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 27, 2019)

People do have them as pets.  This was a post on FB made by my next door neighbor, she also posted it on the nextdoor app.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 27, 2019)

They do become very tame and bond with you.  Our duck Spot would stick right with us.  We would let her out front while we worked on the flower beds and she would never wander off. if we were digging in the dirt, she would have her beak right down there looking for bugs or worms.  Here is an old photo of Spot helping me in the garden.







Don


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2019)

I love stories like this. Some people go to so much trouble to help one little animal. The little duck could have had a tragic ending but was saved by someone who cared.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2019)

Very cute Don, glad your son took that little duckling in.  A neighbor brought me a tiny duckling that she found alone years ago, knowing I was an animal lover.  I ended up seeking an wild animal rescue person through a local veterinary hospital.  The duckling was taken for care by experts.


----------

